# New Tom Pierson Radio Interview



## serya

Here is a new radio interview with pianist and composer Tom Pierson (Quintet, A Perfect Couple) on his beginnings in classical piano, his jazz compositions for fusion and big band, and working for Robert Altman.

https://offthebeatensoundtrack.com/


----------

